# Lake Tanganyika - Jewel of the Rift (videos, african cichlid keepers will love it)



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

this series is awesome just thought i'd share it for those who havent seen it, really neat how diverse the life in that lake is, part of why i chose to keep fish from there.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i love the multi shellie (worlds smallest cichlid) biting the crocodiles tail at about 5:35 in the first video, these little shellies have guts lol

mbu puffer is in the second vid


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

ahaha i know how those otters feel about the compressiceps wedged in the log in vid 4, whenever i try to take my rocks out of the tank to net a fish they do that so i have to put the rocks in another tank of water instead of the floor, had a casualty learning that the hard way.


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

rivers of the sun is good too


----------



## hdrob (Dec 6, 2010)

Great series. I wonder if the lakes still look like that? I understand that they are really polluted now?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

not sure about tanganyika but victoria is in bad shape due to the introduction of nile perch


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

" instead of eating the eggs she unawarely gets a mouth full of s...." niceee


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

Really excited to watch this! National geographic kicks ass! the guy sounds like james earl jones.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

hehe if youve ever seen star trek deep space nine, thats the voice of captain sisko


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I love National Geographics, this is a great series!


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

oh yeah!!! lol!! it's sisko!!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

yep, i still love seeing the multi bite the crocodiles tail in the first video
these shellies have no fear haha


----------

